# need high country bow specs



## DARTON'S RACK (Apr 6, 2004)

no one can help?


----------



## Buckster2000 (Oct 14, 2005)

What limb length do you have? and which cam? 

I have specs for the 2001 model...probably the same as the 02 model....


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

From high country's web site. SSR depends on the cam you have. If it's the perf-x cam the A to A is 31 7/8 and the Brace is 6 1/4. If it is the Xd/XL cam you have to be 31" A to A and 6 3/4 Brace. These are specs from a 2004 bow and I don't know if there was a radical design change form '03 to '04.

The lite force I can't find much information on. Looks like a discontinued model. There were several for sale here about a year or so ago. If you go to the classifieds, do a search for Lite Force, then PM some of those who owned them they might be able to help you out. 

As far as timing the cams goes, all these cams have a point where the string lies flat as it leaves the cam. This is hard to explain without pictures but it will be very similar to the way the string leaves the bottom cam on the hoyt cam and a half system. Javi did a great post on timing those cams and included pictures. Find those in the bow tuning forum and the pictures should be self explanatory. Hope this helps you out.


----------

